# I need your help



## polarbear1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been a member of IAP since early 2007, only a few months after I purchased my first lathe.  I do not post too often and have never started one, but I am on here reading at least 3 times a week, often 7 days per week. I have made hundreds if not over 1,000 pens.  My dream tool besides my lathe, is a nice band saw, some of you may know Laguna tools is giving away a band saw this week.  Over 200 woodworkers submitted a picture of their best work, this week only, the public is allowed to vote for the best work, I was working on a relatively good size walnut burl table lamp, which turned out beautiful; the pictures do not do it justice. I don’t know if any other members of the IAP have entries in that contest if so please let us know.  It would be nice if all members of the IAP voted for one of their members to win.  
Please vote today, voting is only done from Feb 15th – 22nd, and it’s so simple.
First follow this link to Laguna tools.

http://www.lagunatools.com/

Click the vote button  
Put in your email address and the project ID number #   192
Laguna tools will then send you an email from;  Torben Helshoj [info@lagunatools.com]. Open the email and confirm your vote.

Thanks for your vote.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 16, 2010)

Vote cast


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 16, 2010)

vote cast.

good luck. it's a beautiful lamp


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Bob and Jenifer for your votes.


----------



## Pepsi (Feb 16, 2010)

Vote casted.

          Al


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Me, my wife, and both kids just voted for ya!


----------



## snyiper (Feb 16, 2010)

My vote is in!!!!


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you win yet??????????


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 16, 2010)

Good Luck! I did my vote. Hoping its yours!!!


----------



## cbatzi01 (Feb 16, 2010)

vote cast.  Good luck!

-Chris


----------



## sgimbel (Feb 16, 2010)

Vote cast!


----------



## rherrell (Feb 16, 2010)

Done!


----------



## WoodenDragon (Feb 16, 2010)

My vote is in...

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to all who voted, I know the competition is going to be tough. If I win I will put together a box of beautiful walnut Burl and other various woods (cut on my new band saw) and/or pen kits. Choose a name from those who voted and send it to them.  So let me know here if you voted.   Thanks Rob for having the whole family vote, each email address can only vote once, the help is really appreciated.


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hundreds of pen turners visited this thread, but only a few responded, I hope some who did not respond still took 30 seconds to vote. It would be totally appriciated.


----------



## AKBeaver (Feb 18, 2010)

casted vote


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 18, 2010)

polarbear1 said:


> I have been a member of IAP since early 2007, only a few months after I purchased my first lathe. I do not post too often and have never started one, but I am on here reading at least 3 times a week, often 7 days per week. I have made hundreds if not over 1,000 pens. My dream tool besides my lathe, is a nice band saw, some of you may know Laguna tools is giving away a band saw this week. Over 200 woodworkers submitted a picture of their best work, this week only, the public is allowed to vote for the best work, I was working on a relatively good size walnut burl table lamp, which turned out beautiful; the pictures do not do it justice. I don’t know if any other members of the IAP have entries in that contest if so please let us know. It would be nice if all members of the IAP voted for one of their members to win.
> Please vote today, voting is only done from Feb 15th – 22nd, and it’s so simple.
> First follow this link to Laguna tools.
> 
> ...


polar Bear1; With all due respect; I declined to vote. It's my opinion you should not be asking IAP members to stuff the ballot box in your favour.

By my count there are 115 entries. I think voting should be done on the merit of the piece submitted, not by a "Please, I need your help!"


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with the above but voted anyway as I think it deserves it.


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mack,  Thank you for your comment and I’m very sorry if I offended you or any other members of IAP.  I can appreciate and respect your opinion but surely you do not think the winner of this contest, whomever it may be, won because random people went to the site and looked at all the work and voted for what they thought was best. The winner will be the one who has a lot of contacts and friends on line and asked them to vote.  It seems to me that Laguna Tools is doing this for one reason - to get lots of email addresses in their data base so they can send ads for tools.  I purchased my lathe from Laguna Tools as well as many other items and they probably would appreciate me soliciting for votes on this site because everyone here uses tools probably more than the average person.  I think that all 215 entries are awesome and probably all deserve to win.  I was just asking for the help of my friends here on IAP.


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 19, 2010)

polarbear1 said:


> Hundreds of pen turners visited this thread, but only a few responded, I hope some who did not respond still took 30 seconds to vote. It would be totally appriciated.



A lot of people probably did like me and visited the site and cast a vote but did not feel the need to come back here to post that we had voted.


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Landon and Don I appriciate it more than you know.


----------



## jeffnreno (Feb 19, 2010)

Vote cast - good luck


----------



## KiltedGunn (Feb 19, 2010)

Done...


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Jeff and Lee your help is truly appreciated


----------

